# What can cloud the paint like this ?



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

That's the most obvious spot, there's a fee light clouds in the paint and I'm not sure where from, I released it waxed it and put it away like normal

Car cover then weather proof tarp over it, for about 4 days while it rained then took the tarp and cover off after the rain and this is what I got

Detailer/spray wax doesn't remove it

Carnauba/polymer paste waxes doesn't remove it

It doesn't have a noticeable edge around it

Doesn't have a different sheen or shine to unaffected paint

No sign of excessive heat or anything out of the ordinary under the hood

I don't use the hood as a shelf for rags or anything really











Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

So I buffed it with pre wax polish.. no result

Buffed it with polishing compound... no result

One of those liquid paint sealers.. no result

High quality and a cleaner wax.. no result

Google tells me it's water inbetween clear and base coats 




Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> So I buffed it with pre wax polish.. no result
> 
> Buffed it with polishing compound... no result
> 
> ...


Pop it with a pin and squeeze the water out? That sucks


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> Pop it with a pin and squeeze the water out? That sucks


It doesn't have water in there, it's not a buble, and there's not depth change in the surface around the marks into the marks. It looks like a bleach mark

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Funny, this is actually a GM paint issue. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do besides repaint it. I used to see countless new GM cars with spots like that when I worked at the Chevy dealer.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> Funny, this is actually a GM paint issue. Unfortunately there is nothing you can do besides repaint it. I used to see countless new GM cars with spots like that when I worked at the Chevy dealer.


Could that manifest itself after 6 years and 4 months of exposure to the elements? And vigorous care and maintenance? The car has not been without a coat of wax in the last 4 and a half years

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Could that manifest itself after 6 years and 4 months of exposure to the elements? And vigorous care and maintenance? The car has not been without a coat of wax in the last 4 and a half years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm not a painter, so that's my disclaimer. However, my 2 cents from detailing is that spot is in your clear coat. My hunch would be that the clear coat is starting to fail in that spot from moisture. 

A number of things could have caused this. However, I noticed you said you keep a car cover on the car. Is that a regular thing? Car covers will trap moisture and if the cover contacted your hood in that spot it likely caused the issue. 

First thing I would try is parking the car in the sun for a while. Maybe even heat it with a hairdryer to burn off the moisture. (Just don't burn the paint). If that doesn't work, My advice would be to have a professional wet sand and buff the hood. There is a chance the spot is only on the surface and could come out.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> I'm not a painter, so that's my disclaimer. However, my 2 cents from detailing is that spot is in your clear coat. My hunch would be that the clear coat is starting to fail in that spot.
> 
> A number of things could have caused this. However, I noticed you said you keep a car cover on the car. Is that a regular thing? Car covers will trap moisture and if the cover contacted your hood in that spot it likely caused the issue. My advice would be to have a professional wet sand and buff the hood. There is a chance the spot is only on the surface and could come out.


I've been planning on getting a canopy for it it those plans keep getting post poned, so the cover has become more regular than it should have. 

However it come off soon after rain every time, but during the day it may rain in the morning then sun bake in the afternoon 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Looks like a reaction between whatever was covering the car, with moisture, and the paint. Be grateful that you don't have a black car. 

A proper car cover will always allow moisture to evaporate. I use one made from a fabric called sunbrella. I also have another that is just 100% cotton duck. But that's for indoors only. Don't buy one made from any of the bonded fibres like evolution. They don't last very long at all. In my personal experience. 

As to that spot, Meguiars used to make a chemical paint cleaner that might help. It was called Medallion Paint Cleaner and came in a plastic bottle. That stuff was really good and expensive. But they haven't made it in a decade or so. 

Green Label - Medallion Premium Paint Cleaner


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Try using some Polish on that area that you speak of . IT may take you a few thorough cleaning on the area to strip off the waxes , but you should clear IT up .


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

brian v said:


> Try using some Polish on that area that you speak of . IT may take you a few thorough cleaning on the area to strip off the waxes , but you should clear IT up .


Unfortunately no luck with polishes or waxes, I'm afraid it burnt into the paint too deep for a surface cleaning

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Leave it alone with no cover. It is called 'Blushing'.

Your cover likely held moisture against the paint while the sun was shining on it......avoid waxing the spot as it will tend to trap outgassing.
To get the wax off, just wipe the area with tar remover or mineral spirits.

If I'm correct, the spot should disappear in a (sunny) day or two.

Rob

As you have discovered, covering a wet car with a cover that doesn't breathe is not helping anything.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Id be shocked if a round of da polishing didn't make it go away.

If it does go deeper than that you will need some more aggressive wet sanding to get rid of that clear coat.

If it goes deeper than that, there is no fixing it and you will need to eitheir deal with it or repaint.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The car cover, was it just sittin on there or was there a magnet involved? I had a spot like that when I had a magnetic CB radio antenna on my other car. Not sure how long it lasted as I found the spot when I went to trade it in.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> The car cover, was it just sittin on there or was there a magnet involved? I had a spot like that when I had a magnetic CB radio antenna on my other car. Not sure how long it lasted as I found the spot when I went to trade it in.


Just sitting there, no magnet. Im usually vigilant to remove the cover after rain before the sun come out but missed this time by about 8-9 hours, stopped raining early Thursday in the morning and removed the cover just before dinner after work.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Id be shocked if a round of da polishing didn't make it go away.
> 
> If it does go deeper than that you will need some more aggressive wet sanding to get rid of that clear coat.
> 
> If it goes deeper than that, there is no fixing it and you will need to eitheir deal with it or repaint.


Da polishing had no affect, I used my McGuire pre wax polish then after no success I used legitimate polishing compound with the same results 

If I can't do anything about it it's not quite aggressive/noticeable enough for me to want to do anything about it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Robby said:


> Leave it alone with no cover. It is called 'Blushing'.
> 
> Your cover likely held moisture against the paint while the sun was shining on it......avoid waxing the spot as it will tend to trap outgassing.
> To get the wax off, just wipe the area with tar remover or mineral spirits.
> ...


Thank you, I will try that today and tomorrow, I have a canopy I will be getting and setting up today and tomorrow so I don't have to worry about it anymore lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Robby said:


> Leave it alone with no cover. It is called 'Blushing'.
> 
> Your cover likely held moisture against the paint while the sun was shining on it......avoid waxing the spot as it will tend to trap outgassing.
> To get the wax off, just wipe the area with tar remover or mineral spirits.
> ...


This worked! There's a few very very hard to notice blemishes remaining on the roof, but the big ugly one on the hood is all but a thing of the past now! Thanks for the advice, canopy coming better late than never but I guess now I learned my lesson

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Chevy_Country said:


> This worked! There's a few very very hard to notice blemishes remaining on the roof, but the big ugly one on the hood is all but a thing of the past now! Thanks for the advice, canopy coming better late than never but I guess now I learned my lesson
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Thanks for the follow up.

Going a bit further, this anomaly often happens to folks that leave a hood bra (mask) on a wet car and the manuals that come with the bra (the better ones, like Colgan) warn of the possibility of blushing with the same recommendation I gave you.

Glad it worked out, I was confident it would.

Rob


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Interesting, never heard of that issue.

Must be an issue (or.. feature?) with GM's clear coat.... If it was any other clear coat and that happen to it I guarantee it would start peeling.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> Interesting, never heard of that issue.
> 
> Must be an issue (or.. feature?) with GM's clear coat.... If it was any other clear coat and that happen to it I guarantee it would start peeling.


It will happen to any color regardless of paint supplier under the same circumstances.

Rob


----------

